# Work permit turned down



## JAMES 1983 (May 24, 2017)

I was offered a job as a PGA golf professional at the end of January in Hangzhou. I supplied all the paperwork and had the medical. All documents were approved by the embassy in London. I received an email last week stating that my work permit was turned down as foreign coaches are no longer allowed to work in the leisure industry. The company then applied again and were again turned down. This time the reason was my degree is not bachelor. The PGA degree you do is a foundation degree. This degree is what 99% of PGA golf Professionals have. 
I have invested so much in this job role. I was made to pay for everything. We even had the immunisations. 
My wife also left her job as I was originally told my work permit would not be a problem. We have not worked for 4 months as we were 100% that everything would be fine. I really feel I have been conned. Has anyone had any experience with this? And is there any appeal process? I am devastated.


----------



## stanoman (Jun 10, 2017)

james i have lived in china now for 4 years, golf is unfortunately not the favorite sport as there was a government clampdown on numerous golf clubs frequented by government employees. and now you see restrictions also on foreign footballers. so i do not think your situation will change. stan


----------

